# 15 of Black Fridays Best Deals



## Chuck McKenney

*15 of Black Friday’s Best Deals*

By Rachel Cericola
*Not interested in fighting the crowds on Black Friday? These deals might change your mind.*


The Friday after Thanksgiving, thousands of Americans lounge in their bunny slippers and allow the previous day’s dinner to fully digest. Many others, however, try to work off that pumpkin pie by getting into the pit of death—also known as the mall on Black Friday.


We’ve heard a lot of grumblings from potential shoppers who don’t think this year’s crop of deals is worth getting up early, parking about 20 yards from their house, and punching someone in the face for a good deal. Inflicting pain on your fellow man might be your idea of a good time. However, that pain pales in comparison to waiting out all night for only a few measly dollars off.

 


Hopefully if you’re going to freeze off a few extremities, it will be for a bargain. Sure, Sam’s Club is trying to lure shoppers with complimentary breakfast from 5-8:00 a.m. However, how many cocktail weenies and giant cans of peaches can you slam? Instead of filling our bellies, we want to stuff our stockings—to the gills. Here are some of the best deals we’ve found for Black Friday. We’ve also thrown in each store’s original price, as well as the lowest price we found elsewhere on the web. Let the mayhem begin!

*Magnavox NB500MG9 Blu-ray Player*

Let’s face it; no one is going to be jealous of a Magnavox. Still, if you’ve been on the fence about buying Blu-ray, this little deal can’t be beat. The BD Profile 1.1 player supports 1080p/24 and 1080p/60 video output, bitstream HD audio output, and HDMI 1.3. Also, at last count, the player’s product page had about 50 satisfied customers crowing about their purchase.


WalMart’s Regular Price: $198

WalMart’s Black Friday Price: $128

Elsewhere: WalMart still wins the pricing war.

Click here to continue. 


Copyright Electronic House


----------

